# crypts forever



## cornhusker (Nov 19, 2005)

i just want take let all you crypt nuts out there know that your doing a great job helping each other out.i thought i was one of a few that like these beautiful plants.after pruning stem roots off so many species of plants in my tanks ,why not get more serious about crypts.i've never regretted this move. i just wish more different species were easily available.and i've found that identifying these plants is next to impossible,being that most are grown emersed at the nursery.they change quite a bit after being submerged.keep up the good work! regards,cornhusker


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Cornhusker....have you checked out Aquariumplants.com yet? If not, DO! They have a nice selection of crypts you might be interested in.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Cornhusker.

Actually, serious growers (hobbyists) are keeping many, many species. Perhaps we should initiate some sort of official Crypts trading system going so that we can expand the availability of some of these beauties.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Trading is an awesome idea, my favorite crypts are the ones I've gotten from a fellow hobbyist and crypt enthusiast. Plant trading should be encouraged more.. Maybe that would drive the price down a bit at the fishstores too...

It's also fun walking into a fishstore, and finding you have more plant species then them in only 2 tanks


----------

